# Damn Hippies..



## rezmutts (Jul 11, 2011)

About Four days me and my homes Tee boys decided to go to Gallup, The first reason was for a job and the other half to chill with local drunks. plan a and b went well until we got to American Bar.. A nice lady who spoke Zuni/Navajo very well got three rounds of beer. We talk laughed the whole Drunk social atmosphere was a blazed. We decided to chill with her nephews. The dudes were cool. So we got a bottle of vodka and went to the mall to chill in another bar. Me and tee ran into these hippie couples from Florida going to Portland with a Cali. plate. Asking for change but we told them we had a 5th of vodka. They stopped panhandling and we convinced them to come back to rez with us. I had my ebt card got some food for the road and headed west to Tsaile. They were cool listening and discussion our culture to them. so we drink and drove this R.V. back to my home town we showed them cool places. oohs they had a Grey female dog too. We finally arrived in TSaile and there first reaction was that they thought it was a big town. So they got disappointed saying we need gas and shit we helped them panhandle cash. Got chased off the gas property went across the store the girl started flipping out so I pushed her back and my homeboy tee jumped in and we got into a drunk fight. So I guess while we were fighting they took off with all our stuff, Bag packs, tent, sleeping bags, Kachina doll making tools, Skateboards, A ton of borrowed books, my phone and wallet etc... So please anybody that ran into these couples tell them we want our gear back.. Thanks


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, sucks to be you


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 12, 2011)

holy shit... i have some good friends in portland, ill hook up some help, bro


----------

